
Water Taxi in Minnesota's Northwest Angle - war1025
https://www.npr.org/2020/09/10/911349835/water-taxi-helps-walleye-enthusiasts-reach-resorts-economically-hit-by-pandemic
======
war1025
Thought this was interesting since the article about the northwest angle was
on the front page yesterday and I heard this on the radio this morning.

